# Cannondale Men's L.E. Max Bib Tights



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am looking for purchase a pair of long bib tights for cooler temperature riding 
I have found Cannondale Men's L.E. Max Bib Tights online for a good price and was wondering if anyone have a pair of these? I sizing chart states large size is a 35 in waist. Most all my cycling apparel of large but my waist is between 32-34 so I was wondering how they fit if you own this item. Do they fit small?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a small Cannondale Saeco bib tight if interested, color is the team red.


----------



## Doctorsti (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the LE max non-bib tights and I fit well into a medium. My waist is probably 31 inches but I wear 32 to 33 waist size men's pants comfortably. I don't have a whole lot of room to get bigger so you might be looking at the large. My legs are on the larger side for someone my size and it's a tight fit there too when I am in shape.


----------

